# Bianchi Fixie



## turbomatic73 (Jan 22, 2004)

Recently finished my thrift store special...a Bianchi Strada LX from the late 80's. My wife picked it up at the thrift store for $15. I purchased new cables, brake levers, headset, seatpost binder bolt and handlebar tape...the rest is either stock or stuff from my parts bin. Total investment = $15 for the bike + $45 in parts = $60. The crankset that came on the bike (an older Campy Veloce triple) I took off and sold on ebay for $34...so, net on the bike is $26--hooray!


----------



## YEM (Oct 27, 2005)

umm why do you have brakes on a fixie?


----------



## turbomatic73 (Jan 22, 2004)

There's no lockring on the rear wheel, hence the brakes. Used the wheels that came with the bike and re-dished them to work with a track cog. Right now a fair amount of lock-tite is all that's keeping the cog in place.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Deleted


----------



## donkikon (Nov 28, 2011)

The bike is very big, no?


----------



## loosenikes (Aug 25, 2012)

nice investment for sure


----------

